

Using Solr and Sunspot to Search Within Words - zmoazeni
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2011/03/23/using-solr-and-sunspot-to-search-within-words/

======
danneu
Love these guys.

Asked a question on StackOverflow about DelayedJobs and one of them, with a
newly registered SO account, provided an insightful answer.

~~~
zmoazeni
Thanks Danneu - I'll pass this comment on to the rest of the team :)

